# Spam Alert: CD Genomics Group



## Knightfall (Dec 14, 2012)

This campaign group is obviously spam: http://www.enworld.org/forum/group.php?groupid=327

I didn't see a way to report the group. If there is a way, let me know.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 14, 2012)

Gone bye-bye, now.


----------

